# Mouse droppings and m/c....



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this? I've been searching for info, but I have one question that I can't seem to find an answer to: If you've been exposed to the m/c causing virus that they carry, are you then immune to it in the future? Our un-attached garage has always had mice in it and I've wondered if that could have been an explanation for at least one of my losses. I read that you can be tested to see if you've been exposed to it. But, I wonder if it's something you get once, and then would never have to worry about it again, or if you could get it over and over again. Just curious. I'd appreciate any info anyone could pass along. thanks!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't have a complete answer for you, just a few details.

* Mice can carry more than one pathogen - hantavirus is just one scary option (http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/hanta/hps/)

Quote:

The protective immunity against hantaviruses is presumably lifelong, since neutralizing antibodies have been detected in patient sera as late as 50 ...
http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB...name=93454.pdf
* A pest controller can fix the mouse entry points to the garage - and trap any mice in there. Maybe even clean up any remaining droppings for you.

Hugs to you.


----------

